

Mercury.js: a modular, fast, virtual-dom, functional-reactive frontend framework - MrBuddyCasino
https://github.com/Raynos/mercury

======
MrBuddyCasino
An interesting framework, somewhat similar to Mithril
([http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril/)), and
nearly as fast, which means its quicker than Angular / Ember / Bootstrap etc.

